

Technorati Confirms: Blogging Continues To Be Pitiless Work That Doesn't Pay - jackjack1000
http://www.tekpopuli.com/2008/09/22/technorati-confirms-blogging-continues-to-be-pitiless-work-that-doesnt-pay/

======
newsit
It's quite amusing how different the TechCrunch's coverage is:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/22/technorati-survey-
says-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/09/22/technorati-survey-says-the-
average-blog-makes-6000-a-year/)

------
mileszs
If you're doing it for thanks, pity, or money, you're doing it wrong (1) ,
anyway. Do it for what you can learn about the subjects on which you blog (be
it programming, startups, yourself, ...). It could be quite painful for you if
you are expecting a substantial emotional or monetary return.

(1) Unless you started for other reasons and progressed (through solid
traffic) to one of the other things.

------
wallflower
This is a notable exception:

"Detailed revenue breakdown of a gadget blog ($61k in dec 2007)"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=216960>

------
jcromartie
I had no idea that anybody _expected_ to make money by blogging.

~~~
unalone
Yeah. Isn't it all about getting to express your ideas without censorship?
What happened to freedom of expression.

My favorite moment with blogging in 3 years' writing was when my first entry
made its way up Reddit and Hacker News, and people started TALKING about it. I
like the feeling of people choosing to read my stuff. Not because I'm making
MONEY from it, but because... it just feels nice. Nice in a youthful,
innocent, look-at-me-I'm-blogging way. And that's the best kind of nice.

